

You've been using your monitor wrong this whole time - wyclif
http://www.dailydot.com/technology/vertical-monitor-setup/

======
cvburgess
Am I the only one that gets overwhelmed when I use my monitor in portrait?
Isolating the web ( or code ) into more bite-sized chunks gives my brain one
thing to focus on at a time.

------
pavel_lishin
You could also resize your browser window to not occupy 100% of your monitor's
real estate.

But it's fine, this is a pretty good suggestion that'll increase ad sales
because it'll help convince everyone that the fold is twice as far down as it
actually is.

------
rascalbrother
No thank you! With wide screen monitors, I can have multiple windows adjacent
to each other.

